# Erasmus Sarcerius on false teachers as people pleasers



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 22, 2020)

Pleasing people is the mark of a false teacher and of one who is not the servant of Christ. Pleasing people is not so much a matter of seeking one’s own glory or of being impressed by the praise of others as of being governed in spiritual matters by the judgment and opinion of other people. The false apostles were not servants of Christ because they pleased people, relied on human praise, went after human rewards and were governed by the judgments and opinions of others. To be a servant of Christ is the exact opposite of this—it is precisely _not_ to please people! ...

For the reference, see Erasmus Sarcerius on false teachers as people pleasers.


----------

